# Anyone with Yahoo Merchant Solutions Experience?



## rmi (May 23, 2007)

I have a successful screen printing operation and am looking into a side project online involving printed organic cotton tshirts. Does anyone have experience with Yahoo Merchant Solutions? Specifically the starter plan. I'm curious as to how creative you can get with the look of a site using the tools they give you. Is it basic or can you add graphics to make it look the way you would like? I have extensive design skills, but no web building experience. Also, do they provide instruction in search engine optimization or with marketing tools?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can find some past member's experience by searching the forums for Yahoo

I think you can do "some" customization yourself. There are also third party designers who specialize in customizing yahoo stores.


----------

